# Question about Ammonium Chloride



## Goatherd (Mar 1, 2011)

My local feed store can get it for me, but in a 25# bag.
If kept in a dry, airtight container does it have an indefinite shelf life?
I only have one buck so this would probably become part of my estate when I die! 

Thanks.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2011)

You can order a smaller package through Hoeggers, I think it's 1 or 2#...It's pretty cheap, too.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 1, 2011)

HEY ROLL, HOW MUCH DO YOU ADD FROM THE 2#BAG WITH THE MINERALS??? I HAVE BEEN ADDING ABOUT 2tBS BUT WAS'NT SURE IF THAT WAS ENOUGH?????


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2011)

I put 4 Tbs to every 100# of feed as a top dress.....and I add a pinch to their water 1 or 2 x a week.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I put 4 Tbs to every 100# of feed as a top dress.....and I add a pinch to their water 1 or 2 x a week.


Are you feeding this to all your kids, males and females?  I don't always seperate my kids by sex, I seperate more by size.

I realize it is already in the feed that all of them are getting, Just wondering about the additional top dressing.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 1, 2011)

> You can order a smaller package through Hoeggers, I think it's 1 or 2#...It's pretty cheap, too.


Actually, when I factor in the price of the product as well as the shipping charge, it's only a couple of more dollars to buy the 25# at the feed store.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 1, 2011)

Ammonium Chloride can also be used as a cleaning agent for many household tasks! Stains, clogs, stubborn dirt and grease! Many of your leading cleaners contain a certain amount of ammonium chloride. I had a dishwasher that never seemed to get clean. I used 3 tablespoons of ammonium chloride *in place of detergent and ran an empty load*. The dishwasher never looked cleaner!!!  So you might not have to include that 25# bag in your will!!  

One other point I wanna make is that they can get ammonia poisoning if they get to much...dont just give it like loose minerals...it must be a controlled dose.  For prevention and treatment.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 1, 2011)

I know absolutely NOTHING about AC - but it is a form of ammonia, right?  If so, I'd be careful running it through a dish washer.  Most dishwashing detergents have bleach in them (at least the liquids, not sure about the powders) and bleach and ammonia together are a HUGE no-no.  The two create a toxic gas when mixed.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 1, 2011)

> So you might not have to include that 25# bag in your will!!


I just called the feed store to tell him to order it for me.
I was wrong...it's a 50# bag!
I will definitely find other uses for it!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 1, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> I know absolutely NOTHING about AC - but it is a form of ammonia, right?  If so, I'd be careful running it through a dish washer.  Most dishwashing detergents have bleach in them (at least the liquids, not sure about the powders) and bleach and ammonia together are a HUGE no-no.  The two create a toxic gas when mixed.


*Dont add it to your dishwashing detergent*...use it alone...and run an empty load.  If you afraid of residue from the prior load...just run an empty rinse load to clean it out.   I never had an issue with it and it works great!


Good point to mention "Our 7 Wonders"   
*Disclaimer: Dont ever mix chemicals unless your a chemist!!  *


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2011)

I only give it to our boys in their feed the way I described in the earlier post...  9 or 10 mos out of the year they're in their 'bachelor pad' pen.

I sprinkle a bit on the kid feed when they're young /same sex living together, and on everyone's feed when the bucks are breeding, so that they still get some.  Not a lot, just a pinch a few times a week.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 1, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> I know absolutely NOTHING about AC - but it is a form of ammonia, right?  If so, I'd be careful running it through a dish washer.  Most dishwashing detergents have bleach in them (at least the liquids, not sure about the powders) and bleach and ammonia together are a HUGE no-no.  The two create a toxic gas when mixed.


Yes, it is green and smells horrible!  And it can kill you fast.  It is the chlorine in the bleach that does it.  It creates a cloud of chlorine gas which is DEADLY.  

I had way too much fun in college chemistry class.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2011)

I had a nasty chemical burn in my lungs last month.  

Yeah...I know better.....:/


----------



## elevan (Mar 2, 2011)

Fiasco Farms lists some dosing on their website as well
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/stones.htm


----------

